# Kiwi Farms Crypto Chat



## CrunkLord420 (May 21, 2019)

Join the #1 premier cryptocurrency chat on the internet today! Spam charts, shill your shitcoin, make fun of BSV lolcows. This is not a signals group, there is no financial advice within, just traders, enthusiasts and the curious having engaging in crypto-banter.  Self-hosted using the federated Matrix chat protocol, a FOSS Discord-like alternative featuring E2E encryption.

Instructions on how to get on Matrix: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/official-kiwi-farms-riot-matrix-server.53185/
Matrix Address: #cryptocurrency:matrix.kiwifarms.net
Room via KF Web Client: https://riot.kiwifarms.net/#/room/#cryptocurrency:matrix.kiwifarms.net (Registration Required)


----------



## 2.D. (May 21, 2019)




----------



## underscoredash (May 22, 2019)

Russel Greer's superhuman legal abilities had nearly bankrupted the site. Several years prior though, @Null had asked me for 20 LINK to have contributor status here. I was aghast, how could he not know how valuable 20 LINK would be in the future? Not even the owner of this site could understand my Warren Buffet-like intuition. Then he said those two words I'll never forget; "stinky... linky".
Fast forward to today, it's 2020. Hillary Clinton has resurrected from the dead after enough child sacrifices, the magapede forces have been defeated and the white race is doomed. (Also Chris has died in a gutter while homeless after Barb's death lul.) It's a dark time in America. The economy was in ruins. Null had returned. My steel hodl hands had made me a millionaire. Null, having panic sold all his crypto because he's a soft-handed babby, had come back to me.
"Sir, please sir, can I have 0.00000001 LINK, it will be enough to run Kiwifarms for 10 years and treat my testicular cancer developed from drinking all this Soylent, pls sir?"
I looked down at him and said those two words, "stinky... nolinky".
He knew what this meant, and committed soduku the next day. The moral of the story, LINK is the future of all currencies.


----------

